
Hackers reportedly leaked 32 terabytes of secret Windows 10 code - ogezi
http://uk.businessinsider.com/windows-10-source-code-leak-2017-6
======
driverdan
Blogspam version of this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14622608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14622608)

